# I hate my Watermelon



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder... how can Jackson take care of his watermelon with work and such 

 

I hate my watermelon, they eat a lot, they poo a lot. They shaved the carrot in pieces and clogged the strainer of the filter!!!! It is as troublesome as keeping stingray  

I HATE I HATE THEM!!! $#^$%^#$!)$^(* &

but at least they don't fight with each other! but still hate them, give me a lot of trouble!!! Water change everyday to keep the water clear GRRRRRR #%#@%#@


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wait till they start to fight.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Panaques. I had 3 small (3") L204s in a 20g with a 2217 and an AC70 and it couldn't keep up with them...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You need to beef up the filtration and have a bare bottom tank. These large Panaque are not for every one


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol that sucks man...they do look cool though


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just keep trucking with the water changes....I do 30% water change on all of my pleco tanks once a day....though I would skip a day once in a while.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

wow that seems like a whole lotta work....im all about my fish and the cleanliness of my tank. but i dont think i could keep up with a regimen like that. Not for too long anyways...
nice panaque tho...


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

EVERY DAY?! 
you guys are devoted! 
But I tell you, that doesnt seem like it would be a relaxing or soothing hobby. wow. 
(good on you for keeping up with the water quality though, more than some would do I imagine.)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

its the life of a pleco enthusiest (sp?).


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My biggest pleco rips up my planted tank, but his poop does WONDERS for plant growth. And he's so big and cute, and shy, and I wub his widdow sad pwayco face....

I bet he's not nearly as big a pooper as yours. I think he's a Pterygoplichthys Joselimaianus, and he's about 11 inches long. He was sold to me as a "reverse gibbiceps", but I think that's not right.


I am a singing Pleco
Come sit by me and hear my Song
I has a log to sit on and chew up all day long
And when my human feeds me
I grow big and Strong
I'm an Impressive Specimen 
from the Basin of the A-ma-zon.

Sing it with me folks.

W


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bigfishy~
WHat are you feeding them?

Mine are 5''+ bigger than yours and they dont poop that much. Maybe the foods you are feeding them is just passing through them. Carrots will do that but that is ok.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Bigfishy~
> WHat are you feeding them?
> 
> Mine are 5''+ bigger than yours and they dont poop that much. Maybe the foods you are feeding them is just passing through them. Carrots will do that but that is ok.


I feed them carrots, lot and lot of carrots! 

What else can I feed them?

Only got two, smallest is 7" and the biggest is 8"

^^


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's lots of vegtables that you can feed them - potatoes, yams, broccoli (stems), zucchini - most vegtables are ok to feed them. Panaques like the firmer veggies in my experience.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't feed them regular potatoes ( I dont trust them ) Yams are way better. 

Best foods I find for them are zucchini, carrots, squash, cactus chews, some meat ( once a week but very little ) like filet's ( low fat white filet's do not feed them salmon ), low fat trout chow. This is what i feed mine. Oh damn I forgot the best and their favorite food is frozen unsweetened green peas just drop them in after the soak in some warm water.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

When I feed regular potatoes, I slice them (1 cm or so) and soak for an hour in water - that removes a lot of the starch from the potato so it doesn't foul the water. My baryancistrus love them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh, give them a prawn once in a while is good too.

boiled and de-skinned.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Other foods you might want to try:

Almonds (they sink)
lotus root
water chestnuts (peeled)
squash
mango (they would probably like to rasp the flesh off the seeds)
brazil nuts
blueberries
cabbage
turnip
radish
red or green pepper (sliced)
grapes
snow peas
green beans and/or edamame (if cooked, cooked without salt)
. . .

My fish can and do eat all of the above, so plecos could probably handle and enjoy these things, too.

Nuts in particular are high in protein, low in fiber, and nice and crunchy -- satisfying and non-messy!


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

wow i had no idea they could eat all that stuff..
do you just attach em to the clip or soak and drop em in for a day or so...?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I just drop the stuff in. A clip would probably be better for plecos, though, because some of this stuff floats (e.g. cabbage leaves).


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I doubt you guys will want any L330 after seeing my post!

but if you guys want! I am selling them! (too much work for me)

$45 each!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that's a ton of work for plecos. i'm not really a pleco person although i find them interesting. something that big needs a monster tank. i had to give mine away because they kept unplanting my planted tank and hurling the sand everywhere. i'm sure some of the pleco fanatics here would love to have them though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> that's a ton of work for plecos. i'm not really a pleco person although i find them interesting. something that big needs a monster tank. i had to give mine away because they kept unplanting my planted tank and hurling the sand everywhere. i'm sure some of the pleco fanatics here would love to have them though.


I am off the hook!



Just sold both of them to a person with a 500G tank!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

right on. glad they found a good size tank


----------

